# Natick Labs Guard



## aricmichael (Nov 22, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone had experience working here as a guard? What types of things should one expect, growth, ample ability to move around, etc... Any sort of information would be appreciated.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I know a guy who use to work in research and development.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Haven't worked there but Paragon seems to have a lot of the local Fed contracts.

$26hr, fairly stringent working environment, mandatory training, Yearly qualification with only one make-up. After that you're all done.

Second hand info.

Take it for what it's worth

P,S. Some of these contractors require a secret security clearance. Basically they're only interested in hiring ex-military.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Used to see them manning the entry gates, not much else. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pahapoika said:


> Haven't worked there but Paragon seems to have a lot of the local Fed contracts.
> $26hr, fairly stringent working environment, mandatory training, Yearly qualification with only one make-up. After that you're all done.
> Second hand info.
> take it for what it's worth
> P,S. Some of these contractors require a secret security clearance. Basically they're only interested in hiring ex-military.


Actual Federal employees with benefits. GS-05 is $18.04 an hour. Qualify 3-4 times yearly, lotsa OT and not much fun.
Great first fed job for veterans, who must realize they need to move on quickly to BOP/VA or anything else!!!


----------



## aricmichael (Nov 22, 2016)

mpd61 said:


> Actual Federal employees with benefits. GS-05 is $18.04 an hour. Qualify 3-4 times yearly, lotsa OT and not much fun.
> Great first fed job for veterans, who must realize they need to move on quickly to BOP/VA or anything else!!![/
> 
> This, as long as my background is cleared will be my first fed job. I'm fortunate in the respects that I'm not a veteran and have been offered the job. My hopes are that this will be a nice stepping stone into my law enforcement career.


----------

